
Show HN: Blockchains, Bitcoin and Ethereum explained visually (part 2 of 2) - unwttng
https://unwttng.com/what-is-bitcoin-ethereum
======
unwttng
Full disclosure - this is a repost after realising that I forgot to add Show
HN to both this and the previous part when I posted that.

~~~
brudgers
Because there is nothing to play with or try out, it may not be obviously
consistent with the 'show hn' guidelines. My understanding is that "show hn"
is not really for blog post type content...with blog posts announcing a piece
of software being a corner case.

None of which is to suggest that the article isn't interesting intellectually
interesting. Only that intellectually interesting is the criteria for good
'regular' stories.

